# Frog I.D



## greggles91 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey every one,

On a holiday at the hunter valley and saved this guy from being run over by a car. Found him hopping on the road at the place I'm staying.. Can any one I.D him? 

Cheers


----------



## Thyla (Mar 29, 2013)

_Litoria peronii
_
Green coloured flecks and cross shaped eyes (although not prominent in these photos)


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 29, 2013)

Emerald tree frog or perons


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 29, 2013)

perons tree frog. They look slightly different according to locality


----------



## greggles91 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks every one!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 30, 2013)

The dilated discs on the ends of the digits (toe pads) says it is a Litoria species ("tree frog"). As pointed out, The cross shaped pupils are diagnostic of _L. peroni_, as are the green flecks on the back (which is rough in texture). The groin, backs of the thighs and even the armpits should have been black with bright yellow mottling - tou can't miss it they are moving. A large specimen is quite an impressive amphibian.


----------

